#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Ben je opzoek naar een vrouw voor het huwelijk, en heb je een oprechte intentie?

## serieuzedame26

lll

----------


## hamid 1

salam, zuster ik zou je graag beter leren kennen als je mij toe staat 
ben heel serius op zoek naar een serieuze vrouw
[email protected]

----------


## karim_30

[email protected]

----------


## Abdelmoula29

je bent wel streng voor ze :P. maar heb enorm gelachen om jouw profiel. moet wel zeggen dat ik heb toegelachen ipv uitgelachen. dat laatste is nergens voor nodig.

ik heb zonet bij een leuke (althans wat gevoelsmatig heel leuk aanvoelt) gereageert...niet zo van ....ik wil je, geef me die kans of zoiets. ik heb echter nooit gedacht dat ik me hierop zou inschrijven, maar als ik zo zie...zijn er een hoop mensen die hoop hebben en via deze site deze proberen te verwezenlijken.

t is echt ff wennen...voelt scary  :Smilie: .

ik zie dat er een paa hebben gereageerd :P...wil je veel succes wensen. laat me ff weten hoe t is gelopen...dit omdat ik graag wil wennen aan t systeem. 

tot mails.

groet

----------


## serieuzedame26

ik ben nog steeds zoekende dus kop op reageer! hahaha

----------


## serieuzedame26

upie

----------


## Mokum

ik geloof in mezelf is dat ook goed?

----------


## Saleh1981

Wanhopige dame zul je bedoelen.

----------


## serieuzedame26

UPP

----------


## serieuzedame26

uppp

----------


## serieuzedame26

upp

----------


## AlKarkouri

hallo ik ben karim en ben ook op zoek naar realtie groetjes en tot mails

----------


## serieuzedame26

upp

----------


## assad

> Salaam!
> 
> Welkom in mijn topic.
> 
> Wie ben ik?
> 
> Ik ben een 26 jarige dame opgeleid op HBO niveau, goede baan, lief, zorgzaam, geduldig, openminded, vrolijk, spontaan, gedreven, eerlijk, serieus, gelovig, verzorgd, humoristisch, romantisch enz.
> 
> Wie zoek ik?
> ...


hier is een rifi , [email protected]

----------


## LadyXL

Haha wat triest.

----------


## Adonis

> Salaam!
> 
> Welkom in mijn topic.
> 
> Wie ben ik?
> 
> Ik ben een 26 jarige dame opgeleid op HBO niveau, goede baan, lief, zorgzaam, geduldig, openminded, vrolijk, spontaan, gedreven, eerlijk, serieus, gelovig, verzorgd, humoristisch, romantisch enz.
> 
> Wie zoek ik?
> ...





 :lol:  kapot.

----------


## jalilo

Beste Serieuse26, 

Ik ben Jamal, van berberse afkomst, geboren en getogen in Marokko.35 jar. Ik ben afgestuurd in Natuurkunde en informatika in Maroko. En hier in Nl in CMV(culturele en matscppelijk vorming). Ik heb twee mooie banen als adviseur samenlevingsopbouw(buurtopbouwwerk) en als zelfstandig ondernemer( eigen bedrijfje ). 

Ik kom niets te kort behalve een gezinetje opbouwen. Ik zou heel graag een serieus gesprek met je voeren , en liever een gesprek die kan leiden tot een doel. Ik ben niet veel eisend

mijn email is [email protected] .

wassalam

----------


## faridooo

ik wil graag kennis maken wie [email protected]

----------


## serieuzedame26

upp

----------


## MrMootje

Hoihoi,

Ik wil je graag beter kennen ik sta open om te settelen.
en misschien kunnen we msnen om elkaar beter te kennen?

Groetjes Mohamed

----------


## MisterG

Ik hoop dat je al gevonden hebt, wat je zoekt!

----------


## Benzakour

Hallo

Ben een Fessie en klaar voor de grote stap. Het maakt me niet uit waar je vandaan komt als je maar de juiste bent. Verder praat ik liever als ik je kan aan kijken

----------


## ahmedmazigh1976

Assalam Serieusje
Ik Vind Het Wel Wat En Denk Ook Dat Jij Het Ook Zal Vinden .
Inshallah.

----------


## Gitana1

Asalaam moehalaikoem

Meisje je stelt wel veel eisen zeg.

Waarom zoek je niet in de eerste plaats een man die gelooft, respect heeft, die te vertrouwen is en ISLAM in zijn hart draagt. En inderdaad dan kan je beginnen met de karaktereigenschappen van de man. Maar de perfecte man,bestaat heus niet hoor.

En hier via chat leren kennen,geloof je dat echt???

K hoop insha Allah echt dat je iemand leert kennen die bij je past.

Moge Allah swt je iemand schenken die gelovig en eerlijk is.

Wa Salaam moehalaikoem

----------


## shab boumeln

Mensen lachen mij uit omdat ik sponsors zoen om mijn tankkostten te kunnen betalen naar marokko.

Maar dit gaat verder je toekomstige zoekn op maroc.nl

----------


## planeet-x-nibiru

hy schoonheid ik ben ahmed en woon in breda,en ik ben 34 jaar dit jaar word ik 35.ik wil graag met u contakt hebben.om verder te pratten over de toekomst incha alah.tel:0615259940

----------

